# quiet and cheap multimedia computer setup.



## gychang (Jun 19, 2007)

I am interested in a quiet computer that will play .flac and do general internet work.

I have one 7 yrs old, HP computer, but fan noise is audible, so rather than upgrading the parts, looking to buy a "ready-made" but will keep the 19" monitor to keep the cost down. Hopefully to keep the cost <$500.

Minimal use of photoshop but no video work so don't need much horse power,

Is there a ready made?, perhaps with small form factor with suggested components?

thanks,

gychang


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Take a look at the new Dell Studio if you're looking for a lifestyle computer:

http://www.dell.com/

You will pay for the formfactor though. If you don't mind a traditional desktop design, also check out dell. Subscribe to their newsletter and keep an eye on hot deal forums, and you should be able to get a Core2 Duo w/ monitor for under $500. Keep the comp, sell the monitor if you don't need it.


----------

